# 18 dolphin back country



## jshdang (Feb 22, 2012)

i had a 16 i planed to rebuild but with time not being on my side or money for the most part i sold it and got myself a badass 18 for a great deal has a decent johnson 150 trim tabs and hydraulic jack plate just about everything i needed 








needs some love it sat for 2 years because the hydraulic steering leaked already re sealed it re building the carbs tomorrow really needs some wax badly some of the gel coat already burnt off on the deck and the trim tabs only go down and its got some fairly nasty bottom paint ill put up some more pics tomorrow 








also a pic of my 16 my friend picked up up off of me to finish it


----------

